# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Φορητός Η/Υ] LA-9981P

## age80

Στην μητρικη του τιτλου βρεθηκε βραχυκυκλωμενο το παρακατω mosfet
http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/csd87312q3e.pdf
Ξερει κανεις που μπορω να το βρω Ελλαδα???

Υπαρχει αλλος τροπος αντικαταστασης του???

----------


## age80

Το mosfet αλλαχθηκε (παραγγελια απο ebay) και η μητρικη λειτουργει και παλι...

----------

